# Bumpy Zeon



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello,

Last August I stripped my lawn of weeds and laid 1,500 SF of Zeon Zoysia. I was a complete novice and didn't know how important grading was for warm season grasses like Zoysia.

I've started to mow it now that it's green again. I'm using a rotary mower and it doesn't look like I can go below 2.5 inches without scalping. Here is a picture of the lawn 3 days after mowing.

I know I need to level, but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. I read on other posts that May is the best time to do it.

What is the typical process for leveling Zoysia? Do I scalp before spreading the sand? I've read scalping Zeon is a bad idea. If I continue to mow at 2 inches, will the grass adjust or will I always create the white patches?


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Here is what it used to look like.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Process is the same as Bermuda......but I'd not go crazy on N. I don't know if have experience with Bermuda but as you are probably aware, that zeon turf is thicker, not as easy to work sand in, see earth for divets etc....no way around it, going to have take it's medicine.

I'd use a balanced fert w/o a soil test.

As I said in another thread, I'd not continue to punish it.....do it once and be done with it for the sanding. The white is likely just where it got cut lower but overall it is off to a great start.

Looks like you don't have the shade complications? (Maybe evening shade)

Once smoothed out, you should have a consistent color and cut


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Process is the same as Bermuda......but I'd not go crazy on N. I don't know if have experience with Bermuda but as you are probably aware, that zeon turf is thicker, not as easy to work sand in, see earth for divets etc....no way around it, going to have take it's medicine.
> 
> I'd use a balanced fert w/o a soil test.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I don't have much experience with Bermuda. To be honest, when I bought the house two years ago, I didn't even know what type of grass I originally had until the guy from Super Sod said it was supposed to be Bermuda. I grew up in a cool season grass state and then had St. Augustine & Centipede lawns in SC.

I'm currently using Abor-Nomics for the lawn chemicals. They are scheduled to come by this week to do another round of pre-emergent and fertilizer. I did a soil test and the only flag that popped up is that I'm very low on phosphorus. My plan was to drop an application of milorganite during the first week of May.

Do you recommend waiting until May to do the leveling? Should I drop it 1.5 inches with the rotary before I level if I plan on maintaining it at 2 inches?

Edit: Yes, no shade issues. It gets a little shady in the back corner, but it is doing ok.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

It's scary a grass rep couldn't tell you. #Embarrassing

Low as mower can. You will be questioning your work and wondering 'did I kill it' with all the sand.

Arbor is one the best ...and have a good rotation of fungicide$ if ever needed.

I'd wait til may, even memorial day weekend ....just growing more vigorously. I know many have cabin fever now so weigh it all out.

Irrigated?


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

It will recover faster if you wait till May, but is not a deal breaker. Zoysia can be slow, but it's still tough as nails. Things I've learned.

1. Don't over think it and don't over fertilize 
2. Demand Masonry sand. 
3. Order yourself a heavy drag mat from Amazon, it's worth it. 
4. It's going to take more than 1 time to get 
the results you want. Calculate 1/4-1/2 inch of sand based on total square ft. Probably 2-3 years to get it the way you want it. 
5. It's hard fricking work. Get some help if you can, especially if you're not in good shape. lol
6. Just make sure the blades of the grass are coming thru after you level, and gently water in the sand, so it settles.

For reference, this was the first 3 weeks of my last leveling. I put 1/4 inch of sand.

Good luck and keep us updated on the progress


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

:thumbup: Owens

Natural rain is a bonus, no better way to settle it in....maybe time it if possible.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> It's scary a grass rep couldn't tell you. #Embarrassing
> 
> Low as mower can. You will be questioning your work and wondering 'did I kill it' with all the sand.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I'll wait until May. I'm definitely getting cabin fever, but I have plenty of other projects to keep myself occupied.

It is not irrigated, but I do get down an inch/week with a two sprinkler set up. It is only 1,500 SF so I can get it down with a tripod impact and a regular impact. I hand water the hell strip though.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Owens_Geo said:


> It will recover faster if you wait till May, but is not a deal breaker. Zoysia can be slow, but it's still tough as nails. Things I've learned.
> 
> 1. Don't over think it and don't over fertilize
> 2. Demand Masonry sand.
> ...


Thanks for the breakdown. Your yard looks great!

My plan is to get screened river sand from Green Brothers Earth works. www.greenbrothersearthworks.com. It is advertised as leveling sand for bermuda and zoysia lawns. Does this fit the bill as masonry sand?

I'll get the drag mat. If that is what you used then it looks like it is exactly what I need.

I'll post an update once I make some progress. I'm excited to get going.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I bought one of these. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=688
Vs a drag for my small yard.

Nimble
Great for fine tuning

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

Jayhawk is correct. They are super useful. I have a small yard , so I used a small drag mat. If you have the funds, I would get both!

Here is the mat I used, but when you decide to Buy Try and go thru the Lawn forum amazon link first, it's a great way to support the site !

Yard Tuff YTF-33HPDM Drag Mat, 3 x 3' https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014SY8B5E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_aRCJEb9CGGB5C

I'm sure that sand will be fine. It's the hidden rocks in river sand that create problems in lawns especially if you mow low.

Have fun!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last August I stripped my lawn of weeds and laid 1,500 SF of Zeon Zoysia. I was a complete novice and didn't know how important grading was for warm season grasses like Zoysia.
> 
> ...


I have a question. How tall are the "scalped" areas? If you still have 2" of brown, stemmy growth above the soil level, then just leveling/smoothing the surface isn't going to remedy the problem to any satisfaction. If you have the mower set to 2.5" and it's leaving a half inch or less of grass in these areas, then you will be able to help the issue. If you're leaving 1"+, then I would suggest a full Spring scalp as low as you can go, and bagging the clippings. A full reset of the grass height might be all that's needed IMO.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Atlanta_Zeon said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


I just checked. The mower set at 2 inches is taking the scalped areas down to 1/2 inch and even lower in some spots.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta_Zeon said:
> ...


Oh well, thought I might be able to save you some money and hard labor.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Owens_Geo said:


> It will recover faster if you wait till May, but is not a deal breaker. Zoysia can be slow, but it's still tough as nails. Things I've learned.
> 
> 1. Don't over think it and don't over fertilize
> 2. Demand Masonry sand.
> ...


Owens I don't mean to derail the thread, but where did you find Geo Zoysia around here as I've read it's one of the best Zoysias for shade tolerance? I'm on the northshore.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Consider renting a small asphalt roller from United. Especially with your grass being new(ish) , rolling it with a 3/4-1 ton roller would mitigate a lot of your high spots


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

@Saints I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

This is the hell strip mowed at 2 inches with the rotary. I thought the hell strip was pretty flat but it looks like I'm still scalping.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

I picked up a 25 inch Cal Trimmer. This is cutting at the highest level. I cut at the notch below last Saturday.

My brother is coming up from Aiken on Saturday to help me level.

My plan is to scalp again on the third highest notch and then get the USGA top dressing sand from River Sand, Inc.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm also going to shoot up to reel rollers sometime next week and get a front roller for the Cal Trimmer.

Does anyone have a take on getting the smooth vs grooved roller?


----------

